

Stealth Mode: It's Suicide for Startups - harlox
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-stealth-mode-will-kill-your-startup-2013-01-02

======
thelarry
Made me think of a recent stealth startup that somehow got a few hundred
thousand signups before it launched... and then it launched... and failed.
Went through a waterfall release process, and failed some more =/

